# deleting a directory on command line



## paleafterglow (May 6, 2002)

ok actually i know how to delete files and directories using the terminal... but i have a problem

i installed a piece of software that i am beta testing, and during installation it by defualt installed the software in   var/root/Desktop

i didnt notice or even think to check that where it was installing it cause i assumed it was my user's home directory... bad thing on my behalf, i know

anyways.. the problem comes in when i try to delete the directory using the terminal because the directory name has spaces in it... so when i try to cd to the directory or list its contents or anything else that requires the directory name, it fails and thinks each individual word is a seperate directory... the directory name also contains a pair of ( ) 's

can anyone offer a suggestion as to how to delete this directory?

sorry if that didnt make any sense or it just seemed dumb

thanks


----------



## paleafterglow (May 6, 2002)

hey thanks very much... i cant believe i didnt think of using the backslash to escape the spaces... i use it in php all the time


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (May 7, 2002)

back slash or put the path in quotes....which ever you prefer.

rmdir "new folder"


----------



## paleafterglow (May 7, 2002)

oh ok... thats a bit faster... thanks much i appreciate it


----------

